# FTAGH - Niqua Blades - All gone



## toesy (10 Jul 2014)

First to claim can have a couple of packets each - got them with my saw ages ago and never got around to using them, and now Im used to the blades I use.

Reply to this thread - first come 1st served, all blades a Niqua - but I cannot guarantee the actual size and some have light rust marks, which I guess would come off very quickly on a scrap wood.

Niqua no #0 (10 in the packet) Claimed Lofty
Niqua no #1 (40+ in the packet) Claimed - Bobman
Niqua no #2 (20+ in the packet) Claimed
Niqua no #2/0 (12 in the packet) Claimed Lofty
Niqua no #3 (30+ in the packet) 5 Claimed / **** 25 left - Claimed
Niqua no #4 (20 in the packet) 5 Claimed / **** 15 left Claimed
Niqua no #10 (12 in the packet) - Steve
Niqua no #11 (10 in the packet) - Steve

I will post them out free of charge... PM your address.

They have never been used...


----------



## Walney Col (11 Jul 2014)

That's very generous of you tosey, power to your elbow.


----------



## stevebuk (11 Jul 2014)

Hi toesy
Could I try the No 10 please, I have loads of pint to cut soon.

Thank you


----------



## bobman (11 Jul 2014)

Hi toesy could I try the no 1s please got a few portraits to cut Thanks


----------



## toesy (11 Jul 2014)

bobman":1b8j7k1f said:


> Hi toesy could I try the no 1s please got a few portraits to cut Thanks



Their yours, pm me your address and ill post today


----------



## scrimper (11 Jul 2014)

That is a kind offer you are making to members Toesy. Top marks to you. 

For any who have not tried Niqua blades, I can tell you they are very good, I have been using them for many years.


----------



## loftyhermes (11 Jul 2014)

Toesy, I'd like to try the 0 and 2/0 please. pm sent.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## toesy (11 Jul 2014)

loftyhermes":1d5fr6wp said:


> Toesy, I'd like to try the 0 and 2/0 please. pm sent.
> happy scrolling
> Steve



There yours lofty

Only the #3 & #4 left


----------



## powertools (11 Jul 2014)

If nobody else wants them I would like to try the the 3 and 4 if that is ok with you.


----------



## toesy (11 Jul 2014)

powertools":selkom10 said:


> If nobody else wants them I would like to try the the 3 and 4 if that is ok with you.



They are yours, will post tomorrow now.

All gone now guys.


----------



## bobman (12 Jul 2014)

Thanks very much for the blades toesy arrived this morning I shall be putting them to good use cheers. Bob


----------



## Stooby (12 Jul 2014)

Thank you Toesy, the blades arrived safely today. Thank you so much. I will give them a try in the morning and see how I get on.


----------



## stevebuk (12 Jul 2014)

thank you Toesy, arrived today, will try them out shortly..


----------



## toesy (12 Jul 2014)

All very welcome


----------



## loftyhermes (14 Jul 2014)

thank you toesy, the blades have arrived, will try them this week.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## powertools (15 Jul 2014)

Many thanks for the blades they arrived today.
At the moment we are clearing a lot of items from the house as we want to downsize and a lot of stuff is going to various charity shops and I will make a simple item with your blades and add it to our next donation.


----------



## loftyhermes (15 Jul 2014)

Well I've tried the 0 blades, cut this 8" x 6" plaque out of 1/4" Oak with them, I know it was a tough test, used 5 blades and took an hour to do. Sanded to 320 and Danish Oil finish. I thought they did well and will consider getting some more.
pattern by Sue Mey.

happy scrolling
Steve


----------

